# Sic transit Piratecat



## Piratecat (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm outta here for the long weekend, headed out to the Berkshires and a 
lakeside house. I expect good weather, sunburn, and very wet & tired dogs.

(warning, biggish picture)

Have a great holiday, folks!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 2, 2004)

Woah, nice picture. Have fun and drown...err, DON'T drown PC!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow, that looks like a great place for the weekend!!  Have a lot of fun!!


----------



## BSF (Jul 2, 2004)

Well have a good weekend then!  I wonder if anybody sticking around home for the weekend will be up for a Piratecat biography.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2004)

Berkshire?  But... but... that's _here_, not _there_!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 3, 2004)

Have fun, Piratecat. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 3, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Berkshire?  But... but... that's _here_, not _there_!




Ah, no.  You see, it is the Berkshire*s*, plural.  Here in America, we have to outdo everyone, so where you Brits have one, we have multiple


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 3, 2004)

> ...so where you Brits have one, we have multiple.




And he ain't talking about Berkshire, folk.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 3, 2004)

Have fun, enjoy the holiday weekend and  watch for harrier sized Mo-skiters.


----------

